
Tibetan Monks Can Change Their Metabolism - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/09/tibetan-monks-can-change-their-metabolism/
======
0-_-0
Reminds me of this guy:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof)

"He has set Guinness world records for swimming under ice and prolonged full-
body contact with ice, and still holds the record for a barefoot half-marathon
on ice and snow. He attributes these feats to his Wim Hof Method (WHM), a
combination of frequent cold exposure, breathing techniques and meditation."

"In 2007 Hof climbed to an altitude of 7,200 metres (23,600 ft) on Mount
Everest wearing nothing but shorts and shoes, but failed to reach the summit
due to a recurring foot injury. In February 2009, Hof reached the top of Mount
Kilimanjaro within two days wearing only shorts and shoes. In September, he
ran a full marathon in the Namib Desert without water, under the supervision
of Dr. Thijs Eijsvogels."

He can also regulate his immune system:

"They injected an endotoxin that stimulated the response. Most subjects
respond with flu-like symptoms (fever, headaches and shivering), and affected
cells release signalling proteins called cytokines. Hof had no flu-like
symptoms and half as many cytokines as control subjects. Moreover, after he
had trained some volunteers for a week, they too had reduced symptoms."

~~~
Nicksil
Non-mobile:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wim_Hof)

